# Pressing transfers on twill shirts



## Dannyboy (Dec 24, 2006)

I want to press plastisol transfers onto 100% cotton Twill work shirts. Has anyone pressed onto twill before? If so, did the transfer adhere properly? Any concerns with durability, soft hand, etc? 
I have looked for a while on the forums and can't seem to find a definitive answer. Thank you for any assistance/advice you can give me.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO they do not hold up well and you will be way better off with embroidery......


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As long as they are not treated for stains, you should be ok. Depending on how rough the garment surface is may cause that pattern to show through the transfer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Dan. There is no definitive answer. It is always best to test.


----------



## Dannyboy (Dec 24, 2006)

proworlded said:


> Dan. There is no definitive answer. It is always best to test.


Thank you! Will be testing this weekend on twill.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

I'm interested in how it comes out Dan so please let us know!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

we tried on a standard Blue Generation twill shirt and had complete failure. I will only emb. twills now.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone else care to add to this? I was hoping to try pressing a twill canvas shopping bag. Not coated.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I pressed an order of twill shirts once and the longevity was much less than regular cotton tees. Those shirts I'm fairly sure were stain treated but the customer insisted on them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gijoe985 said:


> Anyone else care to add to this? I was hoping to try pressing a twill canvas shopping bag. Not coated.



You should be fine. We press on canvas totes all the time.


----------

